# Can this zucchini recipe be "lightened" up?



## prettyblueyes (Aug 2, 2008)

It is zucchini time!  I have a recipe for Tater-Dipped veggies that I am wanting to try. It calls for instant mashed potato flakes (1cup), grated parmesan cheese and some spices to be mixed with melted butter (1/4 cup). The veggies are then coated in whole eggs and dipped in the potato mixture and baked. I am wondering if there is anyway to reduce the amount of fat in this recipe. I am planning on using egg whites instead of whole eggs. Is there any way that I could cut out or down the amount of butter/margarine? Like half butter, half water/milk? 

Thanks!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

I would think you could use olive oil or margarine since It is melted and margarine is jsut hydronated oil anyway.

It never hurts to try I think the diluted milk should work.

Are they being fried? baked?


----------



## prettyblueyes (Aug 2, 2008)

They are being baked.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmm.  so many options now.

Off the bat I dont think they are too bad for you but I would try it this way:

Cut zucchini into rounds and season with a littel salt and pepper.

place in egg wash, of eggs and wilk or eggs and water.  your choice

roll in mixture of potato flakes, parm cheese and spices.

Place on cookie sheet and bake.

I have no idea why the butter is being mixed with the potato flakes.
The egg wash shoudl give the flakes enough moisture to not become gross potato flakes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> The egg wash shoudl give the flakes enough moisture to not become gross potato flakes.



That is exactly my thought too.  It works for other things faux fried in the oven.  I think it's just there for richness of flavor, but, could easily be left out.


----------



## prettyblueyes (Aug 2, 2008)

That is kind of what I thought, that the butter would make it a gooey, glob of potato flakes.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 3, 2008)

I too am not sure I understand why the butter is being used.. 
It sounds strange to me. I would guess that this recipe is just something someone came up with to use potato flakes...cos we all know they have no other use.

Why not use bread crumb?

If you want an alternative to egg wash, you can use condensed milk. You should be able to get a can of low (or no) fat, un-sweetened condensed milk. In most cases you can remove the flour stage aswell...So you just go milk - crumb.

I hope that is of help


----------



## KissTC (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually, thinking about it more...The butter would work like it does in puff pastry or biscuits (cookies if you like). It would sort of fry the flakes to a crunch and then it would drain out...

Which would make sense because potato flakes are useful as a drain cleaner


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems to me the butter is added because you aren't fying the zucchini.  It's acting as the oil would if you deep fried the zucchini.  1/4 butter to 1 cup of potato flakes isn't going to make the flakes mushy, it takes a wetter liquid to do that.  I use potato flakes all the time for one particular recipe, if I don't add the milk first, the flakes don't mess together.


----------



## prettyblueyes (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the thoughts on this.  I dipped them in flour and then in egg and water and then the potatoe flakes then sprayed with butter-flavored cooking spray.  They turned out pretty good.  More crunchy than crispy, but not at all soggy.  The kids LOVED them dipped in ranch.

Callisto--tell me more about using milk....would this work for zucchini?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's what I would do, the more I think about this recipe.  Mix 2 egg whites, 1/4 cup of milk and 2 table spoons of melted unsalted butter or margarine.  This will cut a lot of fat.  Then mix the flakes, spices, and Parmesan.  Dip the zucchini in the wet mixture and then in the potato flake mixture.  Bake at 300 for 10 to 15 minutes until golden brown.  

Butter and milk are basic ingredients in boxed mashed potatoes.  When you mix them all together and bake, they get crispy and golden brown.  


OR ~ you could use non-fat buttermilk instead of eggs and butter, mix the dry incredients, soak in the buttermilk, dip in the dry ingredients, spray with butter cooking spray, and bake.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 4, 2008)

1/4 cup "fat" isn't that much. If you are concerned with saturated fat, mix your butter part for part with olive or canola oil (mono oils) Fat is fat calorie wise regardless of type. You could use a light parmesan cheese or a romano which is sheeps milk and maybe less fat and calories.

you need the oil because you are baking these


----------



## skyy38 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd use Smart Balance in place of butter and Egg Beaters in place of eggs.


----------

